# Newry - can you use Euros



## newseeker1 (12 Sep 2012)

Do shops/pubs/restaurants etc in Newry accept Euro or do you need to have sterling


----------



## huskerdu (13 Sep 2012)

Some do, some don't, don't expect a decent exchange rate, if they do, or change in
Euro. 

IMO, it would be a big mistake to arrive in the UK with no local currency at all. 

Handily, the shopping trolleys in Sainsburys take euros.


----------



## helllohello (13 Sep 2012)

Most places will take sterling. there is a bureau de change in the buttercrane and you can check the rate they give online before you travel and decide for yourself.  http://www.bureaudechangebuttercrane.com/rates.php
no connection, but i find them very handy.  if you are planning for a sunday, i think the bureau is closed.


----------



## Slim (13 Sep 2012)

helllohello said:


> Most places will take sterling. there is a bureau de change in the buttercrane and you can check the rate they give online before you travel and decide for yourself. http://www.bureaudechangebuttercrane.com/rates.php
> no connection, but i find them very handy. if you are planning for a sunday, i think the bureau is closed.


 
I think you mean 'Most places will take euro..' Rate usually poor as pointed out above.

I would not use the bureau de change. If you have an ATM card, just draw a few quid out of the hole in the wall as and when you need or use credit card for larger purchases.


----------



## TarfHead (13 Sep 2012)

Slim said:


> If you have an ATM card, just draw a few quid out of the hole in the wall as and when you need or use credit card for larger purchases.


 
Be aware that ATM withdrawals are subject to a handling charge. A bankd card in a same bank ATM may not be liable, but anything else (e.g. BOI card in Ulster bank ATM) will. IIRC, it's approx €3.00 per withdrawal.

Credit card transactions will incur a cross-border handling charge, that is included in the rate used for conversion.


----------

